# First complete failure with yogurt



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I followed Frankhauser's instructions on doing yogurt. He claims that he can get yogurt in three hours, at a higher temp that I've ever done. (130 - 150) I tried it.

Complete failure.


----------



## lunagardens (Jul 17, 2005)

I too thought mine was a failure. here is the thread that turned helped make it a 
success!
The ladies told me to put it back into the hot water bath in the cooler and let it sit at least 6-8 hours more. Mine was liquid but after letting it sit in the warm water (120-130 F) again, I had yogurt success.
Best of luck and hope this helps.
~T


----------



## ChickenMom (Sep 27, 2005)

I thought a higher temp that 125* would kill the active cultures.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yeah, I think so, too. I even emailed him about his website claiming a three hour setting. He emailed me back saying the higher temp would work. That's why I tried it his way this time.

Never again!!


----------



## ChickenMom (Sep 27, 2005)

Can you strain it to thicken it up or use it maybe instead of buttermilk?


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

i always get set in 3 hours at 100 degrees :shrug:


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I'm out of town for another day. I put the jar back in the fridge after the three hours, so I'll check its condition when I get home. May try again.

It had no texture to it at all, so nothing to really strain to thicken it. :grump:


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I can't imagine yogurt setting up properly in 3 hours either...I usually do mine in my electric canner overnight at around 90 degrees. I have in the past left it in the cooler like Fankhauser does but again it was left in overnight...the heat stayed in well enough to keep it warm for that length of time.


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

Could it be a goat milk v. cow milk thing?
Maybe cow sets up fine - but goat needs more incubating?
Just a thought, since jerzygurl has cows and no problems and Rose has goats.


----------



## Julia (Jan 29, 2003)

Fankhauser has goats, too. He's a nice guy, but has a surprisingly vague handle on most dairy science, despite being a biologist. Of course, they aren't the same discipline at all, but one would guess a trained scientist would have an edge in learning, if they wanted. 

So don't worry about what anyone else says on a web page or anywhere else. Do what works for you. It's the only way to learn.


----------



## lunagardens (Jul 17, 2005)

When I put my yogurt back as stated in the cooler, I used water at 129 F degrees- both times. It was liquid before going back in the second round, but after leaving it in over 6 hours more it was yogurt. The temp I used did not kill off any culture- in my case- so I guess different outcomes for different people.


----------

